# Not the GTR, but looking good :)



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi guys, 

Have a look at the link and let me know what you think! 

I spent 7 hours on it, but at some point over the summer I will get the wheels off and give it a full correction, but just protecting it for now 

https://www.facebook.com/nissan.gtr....17321365197276


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Link doesnt seem to work. Cant you embed the pics in the thread?


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Same here,couldent get it to work...


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

I will post the pics 2 minutes...


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

:nervous:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

9h 58mins and counting....


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Finally got round to it! These are just the finished pictures, but the car was filthy and caked in tar!


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

grahamc said:


> 9h 58mins and counting....


Got sidetracked then totally forgot about it lol. :flame:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

All that anticipation for a sodding vauxhall! Shame on you.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

gtr mart said:


> All that anticipation for a sodding vauxhall! Shame on you.


Haha I know . I actually really like driving the Vauxhall, its a fun wee car and the manual is good too . Everyone wants to race you in it though lol.


----------

